# New User



## cvcstock (Mar 19, 2014)

I hear ya, lots of great opportunities to buy great equipment - I too am anxious to start interacting with buyers and sellers. Best wishes.


----------



## Kmart6 (Sep 28, 2021)

cvcstock said:


> I hear ya, lots of great opportunities to buy great equipment - I too am anxious to start interacting with buyers and sellers. Best wishes.


You have 20 days under your belt, just need to get your posts up!


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Kmart6 said:


> Long time lurker here. Finally decided to create an account to get access to the classifieds forum. Sad that I’ve been missing out on used deals!


Might help to read the rules before joining.









Forum Rules


The following rules apply site-wide. They were agreed to upon registration, please abide by them. This is a community of all ages and the content needs to remain appropriate for all. Thank you and enjoy the forum! 1. Above all, respect each other. While we realize that discussions may get...




www.archerytalk.com





14. Please refer to the Rules of the classifieds before buying, selling or trading. Specific Rules and Guidelines are posted here - Classifieds Rules . *Members must have a minimum of 20 posts and be a member for two weeks before they can access and participate in the classifieds section of the forum. *

The purpose of Archery Talk is building the archery community, through sharing information, opinions and experiences. It is not a Buy&Sell. The Classified section is set up to be a priviledge of those who chose to be active, contributing members of the community. The rules not only help weed out scammers, but also those whose only interest in AT is the marketplace.


----------



## Kmart6 (Sep 28, 2021)

VeritasHunter said:


> Might help to read the rules before joining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep… that’s why I made an account and posted here. Like I said, I’m a long time lurker and have read many forums about bow tuning, but have never joined in on the conversations. Certainly not only interested in classifieds, but an added benefit.


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

Kmart6 said:


> yep… that’s why I made an account and posted here. Like I said, I’m a long time lurker and have read many forums about bow tuning, but have never joined in on the conversations. *Certainly not only interested in classifieds*, but an added benefit.





Kmart6 said:


> Long time lurker here. *Finally decided to create an account to get access to the classifieds forum*. Sad that I’ve been missing out on used deals!


Okay...


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Kmart6.


----------



## solomtnhunter (Nov 24, 2017)

welcome to AT


----------



## Jq2 (May 24, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## rgbarcher (10 mo ago)

cvcstock said:


> I hear ya, lots of great opportunities to buy great equipment - I too am anxious to start interacting with buyers and sellers. Best wishes.


I just joined to purchase a used bow! It’s going to be a long 2 weeks!


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

rgbarcher said:


> I just joined to purchase a used bow! It’s going to be a long 2 weeks!


Just going to say that your comment will light up all the red flags for the long time users as well as the mods. The purpose of ArcheryTalk is to be a community forum not a marketplace. The Classifieds are provided as a benefit to those people who choose to be contributing members of the community. Saying you "just joined to purchase" is not a good way to start.


----------



## Rem788 (Jan 27, 2021)

rgbarcher said:


> I just joined to purchase a used bow! It’s going to be a long 2 weeks!


Same here. Actually I signed up to sell a bow and to purchase a newer one but I also love archery so while I was waiting I scrolled through pages and pages of free insight and information narrowing down which accessories I wanted on the new bow, and since then I’ve learned more than I have in years. It’s a great place to learn and make some friends along the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleydm1 (10 mo ago)

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## SITKA SLAYER (11 mo ago)

Welcome from long island


----------



## rgbarcher (10 mo ago)

bradleydm1 said:


> Welcome from Iowa!


Thank you so much!


----------



## rgbarcher (10 mo ago)

SITKA SLAYER said:


> Welcome from long island


Thank you!


----------



## rgbarcher (10 mo ago)

VeritasHunter said:


> Might help to read the rules before joining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## nrussell925 (6 mo ago)

VeritasHunter said:


> Might help to read the rules before joining.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification


----------



## kmturlington (6 mo ago)

Welcome to the group


----------



## luna217 (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## MulieStalker (6 mo ago)

Welcome!


----------



## mkummet (Mar 11, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Bowguy70 (Jul 27, 2021)

Welcome from Alabama I am doing the same now. Hate to miss out on some great information and also a great deal.


----------



## jaydeencox (Feb 16, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## TX1 (16 d ago)

welcome


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## veritas.archangel (10 mo ago)

jaydeencox said:


> Welcome





TX1 said:


> welcome





Flat-Broke said:


> Welcome to AT


Why are you "welcoming" a guy that posted this a year and a half ago? And then only posted enough times to access the Classifieds and vanished.


----------



## Marcusgumm101 (Apr 6, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## farisman (6 d ago)

veritas.archangel said:


> Why are you "welcoming" a guy that posted this a year and a half ago? And then only posted enough times to access the Classifieds and vanished.


good point.


----------



## JustHereForTheClassifieds (2 d ago)

Welcome!


----------

